# Zara's test on BBC one......



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

At 10.15am xx


----------



## Miss L Toe (29 July 2012)

Currently watching Mary King on replay, its about 04.33.00 in to the video,


----------



## criso (29 July 2012)

Gotta love the fact that the BBC has suddenly realised the eventing is happening.  Not a mention anywhere yesterday in the round ups but did a fairly detailed piece this morning.


----------



## MurphysMinder (29 July 2012)

Great that they have woken up to the eventing.  I watched the early morning Olympic news and not a mention of the eventing, just the cyling, swimming etc.
I have been trying without success to find a Mary's test, do you have a link Miss L Toe?


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (29 July 2012)

Looking forward to watching today as missed Mary's test yesterday due to horses needing doing. Will be doing things like shopping in between watching our team competing


----------



## LizzieJ (29 July 2012)

Does anyone have a link for the running order? Am at Greenwich but they don't have any...


----------



## CalllyH (29 July 2012)

It was in the round ups last night saying how well Mary had done on BBC one


----------



## atlantis (29 July 2012)

I saw a round up yesterday with interviews with Nicola and Mary. Mary was crying it was lovely. Will try to post the link I have. Give me a min.


----------



## atlantis (29 July 2012)

http://m.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/phase=eqx003400/index.html

Hope that works.


----------



## LizzieJ (29 July 2012)

Fab, thank you Atlantis


----------



## Miss L Toe (29 July 2012)

For anyone watching on a PC and struggling to find the live equestrian:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/bbc_three_2012_hd
click on More video.


----------



## noodle_ (29 July 2012)

cant belive i just missed it


----------



## Nollaig Shona (29 July 2012)

I was watching Zara with great interest, I thought she rode a lovely test, aside from the one hiccup en route!


----------



## atlantis (29 July 2012)

Lovely test and nice horse. Kept her cool. Well ridden. She was tearful coming out which made me well up too. Love Zara!!


----------

